# Bait shop near Hammertown lake?



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Anyone know of any bait shops (with crappie minnows) near hammertown lake (jackson city reservoir)? If so let me know, as far as I know there is none. What would be the closest? Thanks!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

the only place I know of is the bait shop in Wellston.Just follow 93 from jackson to wellston.Youll come to a red light and have to turn left to continue on 93.He's right on the corner at that light.ITs about 20 minutes from hammertown.Walmart in jackson carried minnows in the vending machine at one time not sure if they still do.


----------



## mister wisker (Mar 11, 2008)

jeffs bait and tackle in jackson he is located on bridge st. he has all you need . he might even tell you were the hot spots are.but give the beaver huts a try they are hot right now. good luck


----------



## mister wisker (Mar 11, 2008)

heck i can take you if you want


----------



## mister wisker (Mar 11, 2008)

call me 740 978 7783


----------

